# Opinions on the M-Audio Axiom 61?



## mscottweber (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello all,

For the past couple of years I've been using an old Roland PC-200mkII 49 key controller (as seen here: http://www.amazon.com/Roland-Full-Sized-Controller-Keyboard/dp/B00E4YN8UM (http://www.amazon.com/Roland-Full-Sized ... B00E4YN8UM)) that I found at a thrift store for $15 USD. Some of the keys were a bit off with their velocity, but I put up with it until the middle C stopped working completely a few months ago. So I took it apart and cleaned all of the key contacts inside it, and everything worked great. For a couple weeks :( The high G stopped working, and now the middle D doesn't work either.

Long story short, I need to buy a new midi controller. 

After perusing the internets, it appears that the M-Audio Axiom 61 seems to be well thought of, and just within my budget. Does anyone here have any first hand experience with this keyboard?

Or, are there any other reliable options in the $250-$350 price range that I'm overlooking?

-I wouldn't want any smaller than 61 keys. 
-I'm not a real piano player, so weighted keys don't matter as much. 
-Although it would be nice to have a few extra sliders in addition to the modwheel/pitchbend, I don't really need a million knobs/pads/sliders/transport controls/etc.

Thanks in advance for your help! I don't post here too regularly, but I lurk around almost every day and I really appreciate all the information available!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 19, 2014)

As this point in time with quality control, I have more faith in Akai products than in M-Audio, sorry to say.


----------



## AR (Apr 19, 2014)

It's good for having many midi controls, playing strings on that keyboard is great. Though playing sampled pianos can be a little tricky. You don't have the feeling of a real keyboard. So you need to tweak the midi track note by note after recording it.


----------



## DenisT (Apr 19, 2014)

I use this keyboard. It's a pretty good keyboard, easy to use. It does the job very well, even if we are far from the feeling of a real keyboard of course, but it's not bad. It's not excellent, it's good.

I don't really use the faders and all that stuff, but if you need them they are easy to use and right in front of you. 

So yeah, good keyboard, faire price, faders, pads, knobs, ... I think it's a pretty good piece of hardware!

I use mine for 3 or 4 years now, and everything works great. A friend of mine even spilled iced tea on it (between the keys...) and it's still alive :wink:


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 19, 2014)

They don't seem to record velocity very well. Maybe it's that way with other controllers. It could also be the V.I.s.

I'm pretty much off the M-Audio bandwagon due to driver support.

When it comes to controllers anymore with all brands, I hear "OK" but rarely "Wow"!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Apr 19, 2014)

I dont have any experience with the Axiom, but I have the Oxygen and the drivers are old and no updates so the knobs are problematic to use with Cubase 7.5. I also have the Novation Impulse and I like it way better, it is in the same price range as the Axiom.


----------



## fourteentoone (Apr 19, 2014)

I just picked up the Nektar Audio Panorama P6 (had it for 3 weeks). It's a fantastic controller, and heavily customizable. Keys are very nice to play. It's not going to feel like a piano, but it's not trying to be. If you're a capable pianist you can probably adapt to the feel of the keyboard anyway, and there are plenty of velocity curves to choose from.

http://www.nektartech.com/PRODUCTS/Panorama-P4-P6

Honestly, more controls than you could ever wish for, and pretty easy to set up with your DAW. I have set up the pads to do things like quantize to 8th notes/4th notes, etc... and another pad just to open a new instance of Kontakt, etc... It does speed things up quite significantly if you spend a couple of hours at the beginning setting it up right.

The keyboard costs $599.

They have a stripped down version of this keyboard (that uses the same keybed) called the Impakt. They just came out with a 61-note version of this controller and at *$200* - it's frankly a steal. 

http://www.nektartech.com/Impact-LX49

For those who use 88-keys, I know for sure that Nektar Audio are working on 88-key versions of both products.

*To the OP - I would try and find a store that has the Nektar Impact LX61 in stock so you can try it out, as it sounds like exactly what you would need based on your criteria.*

Nektar Audio are relatively new in the music world, so hopefully this puts a few more eyes on their products, as their controllers are very much catering for the computer-based musician. _(I am not a spokesman for Nektar Audio!)_


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 19, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> When it comes to controllers anymore with all brands, I hear "OK" but rarely "Wow"!



Me neither. And I think one of the reasons is because they all use the same issue-prone mechanism for determining velocity: A piece of rubber with two contacts pushed down onto a PCB.

In my experience, it's simply not accurate or reliable enough for serious music-making.


----------



## mscottweber (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, I know M-Audio is less than stellar quality, but I had heard that the Axiom line seemed to be an exception.

Hmm, that Impakt LX61 *DOES* look perfect. And from Sweetwater its got a two year warranty.


----------



## Vin (Apr 19, 2014)

I have and really like Axiom 49 MKII, great piece of gear.


----------



## Conor (Apr 19, 2014)

I used a first-gen Axiom 61 from late 2006 (I think?) to 2010. I had to replace it when the USB port broke, and finding a place to fix it proved so difficult and expensive it was easier to just buy a new one and get on with the gig.

The new one was a second-gen Axiom 61, which lasted a couple years before developing a problem with the modwheel -- seemingly random spikes all over the place, so that every CC1 curve I played had to be manually cleaned up. I kept this one as a backup for a while before selling it on Craigslist to someone who didn't care about the modwheel. 

Now I'm using a Novation Impulse 61 since 2012, no problems yet *knock on wood* and I like the feel/accuracy of it a little better anyway.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 19, 2014)

Jay has provided the key piece of information here...


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 19, 2014)

I have slowly moved away from M-Audio over the past few years as it seems to have become AVID's neglected stepson . As Kitekrazy mentioned , updated driver support is not very good. I have an old Oxygen 8 and Torq dj software which are no longer supported by them. Not such a big deal , but I feel their newer products are not as solid as they used to be. Despite these issues , I still like M-Audio's studio monitors (BX8), especially the old studiophile series. Aside from that , I have moved on . 

I have an Akai MPK 49 and the build for the price is very solid. I love this keyboard but I needed more keys(for Kontakt) so I just picked up an Alesis Q88 the other day and will be using a Novation Remote SL MKII to control dynamics , expressions etc. Eventually , I plan to move to an Akai MPK 88, which has the weighted keys , or something similar when the budget allows. 

I believe Daniel James is now using the Axiom Pro 61 ( I think I saw it in his studio in one of his videos) , so maybe drop him a line to get a direct opinion. I have been to Guitar Center and had the chance to play around with the AKAI's , M-Audio's , Alesis's and Novation keyboard midi controllers. The AKAI's were the most solid feeling , followed by the Novation and Alesis Keyboards . If you have the opportunity to get to a store that has all of these brands on the floor you will be able to feel the differences for yourself.


----------



## proxima (Apr 19, 2014)

I have an Axiom 25 (first gen, maybe 4 years old now) and a Kawai MP11. Aside from the obvious (36 more keys), I think the 61 just adds some faders. 

The Axiom is decent and served me well, but I am looking to replace it, mostly to get something with 49 keys. The mod wheel now seems to have difficulty staying at 0. I don't have experience with a lot of pads, but are nothing special and perhaps a bit hard to keep within a reasonable velocity band (say 40-80). I always have to dig out the manual to reprogram it on the device itself (say, to set the knobs as relative controls), as I think the software for at least this gen was Windows-only. 

I don't expect my 49-key replacement to be M-Audio, if that says anything. I'll probably get an Akai or something in the $300-400 price range.


----------



## Hawkes (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd say that you'd be better off with the Nektar (or something else). I've been really happy with the design of the Axiom... not so much the quality though. I had the same problem as Cobra - modwheel (and pitch wheel) going crazy. Luckily it's easy to customize what each wheel/fader does. I had to turn off both wheels and use a fader for cc1.



CobraTrumpet @ Sat Apr 19 said:


> The new one was a second-gen Axiom 61, which lasted a couple years before developing a problem with the modwheel -- seemingly random spikes all over the place, so that every CC1 curve I played had to be manually cleaned up.


----------



## mscottweber (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, everyone!

I've played the Akai and I'm not crazy about how the keys feel, so I may go with the Nektar, as it's cheaper and has less going on in terms of pads/knobs/etc. 

I get learry about buying a product that hasn't been put through its paces in the real world yet, but Sweetwater has a 2 year warranty on it and the developer seems to be pretty active on the kvr boards. 

On a related note, has anyone noticed any latency differences between plugging your controller in via USB vs the midi I/O on your interface?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 20, 2014)

Just an FYI for those who are looking at keyboard controllers...Korg announced a new line called Taktile that hasn't been mentioned yet. They're just about to appear in stores:

http://www.korg.com/us/products/controllers/taktile/

There's a variant with some built-in Triton sounds too, but I'm eager to try out the vanilla version and see what the keys and knobs are like...need to replace my controller soon as well.


----------



## proxima (Apr 20, 2014)

Mathazzar @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> Just an FYI for those who are looking at keyboard controllers...Korg announced a new line called Taktile that hasn't been mentioned yet.


I saw that and I'd definitely consider it along with the Akai MPK49. The OP is looking at 61-key models though.


----------



## PJMorgan (Apr 20, 2014)

If you can wait for a while, Akai have the new MPK2 range coming this May/June. It looks like they've listened to users about the quality of the keys because the MPK2 range is supposed to have a new & improved keyboard. The new MPK2's also have 16 improved velocity sensitive pads, & some of the buttons can be assigned to qwerty key commands. 

I'm in need of a new controller myself, my old oxygen 61 is on its last legs. Jumpy mod wheel, & some of the keys are sticking now too. I'm a bit sick of looking at all the plastic toy feeling midi keyboards, so I'm thinking of a semi weighted 76 key workstation or digital piano. I still want to have pitch/modwheel & another control or 2, I have my eye on a Kurzweil SP4-7. 76 semi weighted keys, pitch/modwheel, knob that can be assigned to 5 controls & not built like something from Mattel.

Paul


----------



## proxima (Apr 20, 2014)

PJMorgan @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> If you can wait for a while, Akai have the new MPK2 range coming this May/June. It looks like they've listened to users about the quality of the keys because the MPK2 range is supposed to have a new & improved keyboard. The new MPK2's also have 16 improved velocity sensitive pads, & some of the buttons can be assigned to qwerty key commands.


Interesting! I can definitely wait for that.



> I'm in need of a new controller myself, my old oxygen 61 is on its last legs. Jumpy mod wheel, & some of the keys are sticking now too. I'm a bit sick of looking at all the plastic toy feeling midi keyboards, so I'm thinking of a semi weighted 76 key workstation or digital piano. I still want to have pitch/modwheel & another control or 2, I have my eye on a Kurzweil SP4-7. 76 semi weighted keys, pitch/modwheel, knob that can be assigned to 5 controls & not built like something from Mattel.


I hear you. Though once you move past semi weighted into more complex hammer actions and wood, you can get new issues with the action like acoustics develop, including sticking keys. So more money doesn't necessarily translate into more reliability. But it seems like that style of digital keyboard/piano is really only attractive to pianists; easier synth/organ/etc work and any use of aftertouch requires an unweighted or semi-weighted second controller, which is my situation. 

I'm surprised at composers here who have thousands of dollars in libraries and speakers, but inexpensive keybeds. It just must not matter that much for their work.


----------



## maclaine (Apr 20, 2014)

For those commenting about the build quality and durability of the Axiom, here's my 2 cents. I have the first gen Axiom 61, and by all rights it should be little more than a paperweight at this point. I spent several years playing in bands, touring around with it. I never had any sort of case for it, just threw it in the trailer on top of everything else. It's been dropped from various heights, had countless pints of beer spilled/spit into it, is missing several knobs and faders, has the USB port hanging on by a thread, and yet I still use it every day.

I have gotten the issue with the mod wheel where it can spike randomly. I thought that was because of all the abuse I've put it through, but I guess it's common. It does seem to go away the more you use it, at least it has for me, but maybe I'm either imagining things or I'm an edge case.

In summary, I've certainly gotten my money's worth out of it.


----------



## PJMorgan (Apr 20, 2014)

proxima @ 20th April 2014 said:


> I hear you. Though once you move past semi weighted into more complex hammer actions and wood, you can get new issues with the action like acoustics develop, including sticking keys. So more money doesn't necessarily translate into more reliability. But it seems like that style of digital keyboard/piano is really only attractive to pianists; easier synth/organ/etc work and any use of aftertouch requires an unweighted or semi-weighted second controller, which is my situation.
> 
> I'm surprised at composers here who have thousands of dollars in libraries and speakers, but inexpensive keybeds. It just must not matter that much for their work.



Yeah that's why I'm looking at the Kurzweil SP4-7, it's semi weighted. I'm a guitarist with limited keyboard skills although I'm getting better, I want a keyboard for synth, piano, strings, etc. & I want to add a few more keys. Most 76 key DP's & controllers are fully weighted but the SP4-7 is supposed to have a nice semi weighted feel, good for synth to piano. Unfortunately I can only go by reviews as there are no Kurzweil dealers anywhere near me.

I've been searching for a decent keyboard for months now, there's always something wrong with most of the midi controllers, I've looked at eg. poor build quality, flimsy keys or bad drivers. The SP4-7 has the bonus of 128 sounds, some of them sound pretty good (going by the better quality youtube videos) Plus I think it's sometimes better to have separate controllers anyway incase something goes wrong with the all in one unit. I've been this way with HiFi for years & always preferred separate HiFI units over the all-in-one system.

If I was going to keep things cheap & cheerful I'd definitely like to try the Nektar Impact LX61, even the 88 key version looks appealing even though its a fully weighted keyboard.

Paul


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2014)

:roll: 
Bedroom keyboards.


----------



## PJMorgan (Apr 20, 2014)

chimuelo @ 20th April 2014 said:


> :roll:
> Bedroom keyboards.



Is this in reference to the Nektar Impact keyboards?

I want to have better than what I'm using at the minute (old crap M-audio Oxygen 61) which is why I have my eye on the SP4-7. It's at the very top of my budget, I want more keys but don't really have the room for 88.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2014)

My disappointment with controllers extends across all developers.
I started on the original KX-88 and have seen them get cheaper and lower quality over the years.
I gave up thinking about performing with any real dynamics and Piano long ago and settled into the cheapest 4 zone piece of shit made. The Casio Privia PX-3S.
I used M Audio 88s for years but the Oxygen 88 is worse than they were.

I am just a miserable bastard who couldn't convince Infinite Response to build an 88.


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had the Axiom 61 now for a couple years. It's not bad, it's not great. I really do not have a solid baseline though to be a good judge, I haven't had the chance to sit and play on any other controllers and so far from my research there hasn't been a hands down this-is-what-everyone-uses winner in this category, it seems to be all over the board what people use.

What are some "higher end" midi controllers that excel in being accurately responsive when playing? Are there such a thing as "high end" controllers?


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought an Axiom Pro 25 new from the store and had to take it back that day because several pads and keys just wouldn't work. The drivers were all up to date and my system fit the requirements, it was just defective. I figured I just got a bad egg so I simply traded it in for a different one. IT HAPPENED AGAIN! This time after a few minutes of working perfectly the thing just shut off and wouldn't do anything. After a frustrating evening I took it back and swore off their midi controllers all together. Maybe I just have really bad luck and in rare form got two defective pieces of hardware in the same day, but I can't bring myself to trust M-Audio anymore.


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 21, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Sun Apr 20 said:


> What are some "higher end" midi controllers that excel in being accurately responsive when playing? Are there such a thing as "high end" controllers?



In my opinion, no.

Until someone combines a high-quality action and chassis with _continuous_ measurement of key position (which has been around in player-piano systems for several years now), there are no high-end MIDI controllers.

Of course, certain controllers are positioned as high-end, such as the Kawai VPC-1. However, underneath it all the measurement of velocity appears to be little different to run-of-the-mill keyboards; they just use three contacts instead of the usual two.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 21, 2014)

As for a "high end" controller , you are getting in the price range of a synth workstation .

As for working on projects in a DAW, I got a low price Casio digital piano. Any envelope type stuff I usually pencil in anyway. There's also smaller controllers that are only slides and pads in case you need that.

I still have the original Oxy 8. There were no drivers for W7 at one time so I had to use midi cables for it to work. Even with the current drivers some DAWs recognize it and some don't.

I have the Axiom 49 and it doesn't seem to record velocity as well in the left hand.

I have a small environment to work in so I can't have my Axiom or Casio out full time. I most mess around with my iRig Keys.


----------



## proxima (Apr 21, 2014)

Ozymandias @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> Until someone combines a high-quality action and chassis with _continuous_ measurement of key position (which has been around in player-piano systems for several years now), there are no high-end MIDI controllers.
> 
> Of course, certain controllers are positioned as high-end, such as the Kawai VPC-1. However, underneath it all the measurement of velocity appears to be little different to run-of-the-mill keyboards; they just use three contacts instead of the usual two.


There's more to keybed quality and accuracy than the number of sensors. Many piano players don't find that 3 sensors even improves that much over 2: it allows for faster repeated passages because you don't need to let the key return as far, but even upright acoustic pianos lack the double escapement that 3 sensors provide. Given reports here of inexpensive keyboards providing inaccurate velocities and glitchy mod-wheel performance, it's clear that at least some more expensive pianos/controllers don't suffer as much from those problems despite having the same number of sensors.

Digital pianos (and the VPC1 controller) spend the money and effort on the feel of the keys, the actions of the hammers, etc. This is all great for being more similar to an acoustic piano (with the AvantGrand being closest it seems), and it's clearly where the demand is. It's possible that additional/continuous sensors could provide some benefit, but given the limited improvement from 2 to 3 (I've owned both), I think it's hitting diminishing returns. Even the AvantGrand uses hammer sensors primarily (combined with more typical key sensors), not continuous-motion sensors. Certainly they spared no expense in any other aspect, and Yamaha is plenty familiar with player-piano conversion tech. At the end of the day real pianos throw hammers at a given velocity, and modern controllers do a pretty consistent job of measuring that velocity and reporting it to the internal sounds or VI. 

Unfortunately, the VPC1 is poorly suited as a controller for non-piano: it lacks even a pitch and mod wheel. So anyone who likes those keys needs to shell out for its more expensive MP11 sibling. Even then, a fully weighted keyboard is less ideal for some instruments. Unfortunately, it's hard to evaluate synth actions (especially long-term durability), and spending more money doesn't guarantee much because you're usually paying for non-keybed features.


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 22, 2014)

proxima,



proxima @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> Even the AvantGrand uses hammer sensors primarily (combined with more typical key sensors), not continuous-motion sensors.



Do you mean the N2/N3?

"Under the hood, optical hammer sensors register note-ons and basic velocity information, but key sensors (also optical) know *when you begin striking keys* and where those keys are *at any instant*."

http://www.keyboardmag.com/article/Yama ... nd-N3/2199

It's continuous, and this is is exactly what I want to see in MIDI controllers. A system that continuously samples key and/or hammer position optically and then derives velocity values from that data.


----------



## proxima (Apr 22, 2014)

Ozymandias @ Tue Apr 22 said:


> proxima,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's continuous. Optical yes (even the hammer sensor is optical), but two point for the keys themselves. Here's a long thread of people taking apart their N1, but a relevant post is http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubb...Re:_Inside_the_AvantGrand_N1.html#Post1856161.

The Yamaha documentation I read was a little vague on the issue, but my impression was that if it were actually continuously measuring position, that would be a marketing bullet point they'd exploit. Instead, they focus on the hammer sensors, something which do seem unique to the AvantGrand.


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 22, 2014)

We don't need to get hung up on the continuous sampling aspect, but generally that seems to be how manufacturers go about implementing optical sensors:

http://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/musica ... ode=series
http://usa.yamaha.com/product_archive/keyboards/gt2/?mode=model (http://usa.yamaha.com/product_archive/k ... mode=model)
https://www.qrsmusic.com/PNOScan.asp
http://www.company7.com/bosendorfer/ceus.html

For me, the bottom line is that squashing a piece of rubber onto a PCB, which is what goes on inside most MIDI controllers, is not accurate enough.


----------



## PJMorgan (Apr 22, 2014)

As interesting as all the discussion is about the quality of +£1000 controllers (the Kawai VPC1 looks very impressive), the OP was I think looking for the best quality 61 key, $250 - $350 midi keyboards.

I've done a lot of research lately on this & the best for playability in this price range seems to be:

1) Novation 61 SL MKII 
2) Novation Impulse 61
3) Nektar Panorama P6
4) Arturia Keylab 61
5) Roland A800

Others to look out for would be the Nektar Impact LX61 & the soon to be released Akai MPK261 (with its new & supposedly improved keyboard)

If you don't mind spending a bit more, would like the benefit of extra sounds & better build quality than most of the midi keyboards mentioned in my list. I think the Kurzweil SP4-7 might fit the bill, I'm definitely considering it myself, you get 76 keys but it's about the same size as most 61 key controllers, as the pitch & mod wheel are located above the keyboard. It's just a pity Kurzweil didn't come out with an SP5-7, as the SP5-8 has 5 assignable faders.


----------



## Nuno (Apr 22, 2014)

I had an Axiom 61 and hated it. 
Now i have an Roland A800 pro and love it, especially the action of the keys, they re slightly smaller than most of the keyboards but respond very well, and if weighted keys are not a priority i think this keyboard is worth to consider.


----------



## jiten (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi guys, long time lurker first post! I hope the OP doesn't mind me piggy-backing on this thread (if you do, let me know and I'll start another one).

I'm also looking for a MIDI controller and have pretty much narrowed it down to either the Novation Impulse 61 or Akai MPK261 (the newer MPK61 model).

The Akai has 4 banks of 16 pads, and I believe they can send Program Changes. So that would be perfect to use for Expression Map keyswitches or sending commands to Cubase. I have heard amazing things about the build quality. They apparently also improved the keybed.

My biggest annoyance, and it may very well turn out to not be that much of an issue, is the fact that the faders are all on the right hand side. I planned on using them for like CC11, CC2, etc. so I could ride multiple CCs while playing if I needed to. Well being right-handed could make this difficult as I'd have to reach over to fiddle with the faders.

The Novation Impulse doesn't suffer from this issue, but apparently the build quality isn't as good, and there are fewer pads to mess with for keyswitches/commands.

Would love to hear comments on either from you guys (or the older Akai MPK61)! Does anyone own the Akai and find the location of the faders annoying? Or is it largely workable?


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 29, 2014)

Another vote for Nektar. I had a Panorama P6 and loved it as a dedicated 61key controller.

Also, as Chimuelo said, there is something to be said for the "cheapest piece of shit made" in the form of the Casio Privia line. I recently moved into a (lovely!) house with a much smaller space for music, so I had to sell stuff and get lighter/smaller replacements for some essentials. The Privia PX-150 stepped up for no-frills controller duty alongside a NanoKontrol, and I don't think I'd go back to my old setup for love or money.

Edit: On second thought, maybe the only thing worth posting is "try everything you can live". It's hard to exaggerate how much difference there can be between two generations of the same line or two closely related lines from the same manufacturer. And it's so personal.


----------



## mscottweber (Apr 30, 2014)

After being back-ordered, I finally got my Nektar Impakt 61 yesterday :D 

I played with it a bit this morning before work, and I think I'm going to enjoy it quite a bit. It certainly FEELS much different than the old Roland hunk-of-junk I was using; the keys are slightly heavier, and the velocity is more sensitive (in its initial setting at least). 

As I use it more and more, I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## clarkus (May 3, 2014)

Sorry, which comment was from Jay?

i was interested in what Ozymandias had to say, i.e. they're all terrible.

If none of the cheap MIDI controllers are engineered adequately to enter velocity, what do you recommend that won't break the bank?

I'm in the market.

I would like to stay with a smaller (less than 88 key keyboard0 and do my keyswitching via a separate unit. 

I am wondering if by buying a smaller keyboard if I can afford something higher quality thereby. 

Anyone have a recommendation if I'm willing to spend a bit more? I have an M-Audio right now and I can testify that they are squirrely.


----------



## rgames (May 3, 2014)

I had the older Axiom 61 and, as others have said, it was OK but not great. You press a key and it sends MIDI data (most of the time...). But it certainly didn't feel very good - durable but flimsy. I have a Novation Impulse 25 that I keep on my desk and it's better, but still just OK. I would definitely choose the Impulse over the Axiom.

However, neither feels anywhere as good as my Yamaha S90ES keyboard - the S90 is in a completely different league in terms of feel and playability. I've tested a lot of MIDI controllers and none feels as good as the workstations. It seems you have to pay extra for all the other stuff you don't need in order to get a good keyboard. The S90 along with a Novation Zero for controllers works very nicely, though it is a pricey combo. The Zero controller has much better knobs/faders than the Impulse.

By the way, my piano chops are pretty bad, so my opinion might not actually count 

rgames


----------



## clarkus (May 6, 2014)

Great list. Very useful PJ. Thanks.


----------



## Ozymandias (May 7, 2014)

clarkus @ Sat May 03 said:


> i was interested in what Ozymandias had to say, i.e. they're all terrible.
> 
> If none of the cheap MIDI controllers are engineered adequately to enter velocity, what do you recommend that won't break the bank?



This won't appeal to everyone, but I opted for a software-based "solution" of sorts. I run my keyboards through a MIDI velocity plugin with 3 modes: Off, CC-to-Vel and Multiplier.







CC-to-Vel does what you'd expect - overrides the keyboard's output with a CC value. Multiplier multiplies the ouput by an amount determined by the mod wheel (where 96 = x1.5, 32 = x0.5, and so on), retaining expression whilst making soft and loud passages more manageable.

I really couldn't manage without this now. That being said, it's encouraging to see things like the Lachnit keyboard (mentioned elsewhere) popping up. It definitely breaks the bank, though...


----------



## vicontrolu (May 7, 2014)

mscottweber

Really interested on your thoughts about the Impact. So far these are the bad things i read about it on the internet:

- keys are not that great
- pads are same responsive as keys (velocity really hard to control)
- Buttons below the faders feel is bad (can you confirm if they "click" please?)

I live in a country where i cant buy it on any store so i depend exclusively on user feedback and so far i found mixed feelings about it.


----------



## davinwv (May 7, 2014)

I have an Impact 61 sitting in my basement ready to go back to Amazon. The action feels horribly cheap, as do most of the physical controllers.

I had a Panorama P6, and it felt great, but its semi-weighted keyboard felt a bit too similar to my Acuna 88's weighted action, so I unloaded it.

The search for a great 61-key synth action USB controller continues . . .


----------



## mscottweber (May 7, 2014)

Bear in mind that I am not much of a piano/keys player, and I haven't really built up any type of "feel" for keys, action, etc...

@vicontrolu 

-As far as the physical action of the keys are concerned, they certainly feel DIFFERENT from what I was using before, but they don't feel bad to me. After using it for a week I've started to get used to them and don't feel like they are a hindrance at all (again, I have no reference for what "good" should feel like). The velocity seemed a bit spikey and uneven at first, but after playing for a little bit I got used to it. I haven't investigated yet but there are 3 different velocity curves you can choose between, and its possible that one of the other two might have a better initial feel to it.
-Now, the pads do NOT feel great at all. I don't have any experience with other pad-based controllers, but I could not play a convincing drum part to save my life on those things (and I'm a pretty seasoned drummer/percussionist). The velocity felt all over the place, and it was very difficult to play maximum velocity (with my fingers at least. Sticks might be another story). I would much much much rather play the part in on the keys. However, for merely triggering keyswitches they would work just fine.
-I haven't yet used the DAW integration so I haven't used the buttons under the faders. I would be more than happy to check 'em out for you, though!


@davinwv

Ha ha, its entirely possible that the keys DO feel pretty cheap and I just don't know any better. My wife is a pianist and we own a nice yamaha upright. I know the Impakt DOESN'T feel like that thing does...
I don't think the physical controllers feel that bad, though. They aren't as solid as good old fashioned analog hardware, but certainly not as cheap as other physical controllers I've handled, especially considering the whole keyboard was $200 USD.


----------



## mscottweber (May 7, 2014)

If anyone else has anything specific they would like me to investigate on the Impakt 61, let me know and I'll post my findings here!


----------



## vicontrolu (May 8, 2014)

scottweber,

I plan to use the buttons below the faders for keyswitches so the only thing that really matters to me is if they do some kind of "clcik", even if not audible or they are just a soft-push kinda thing, like the pads.

Too bad the pads dont work well. In case you are interested the best pads i could work till now are the MPD8 with the tape mod (search on youtube). Never played a Machine though.

I think its a wiser option now to wait for the AKAIs MK2 series and see if they deliver.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jmitmusic (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, my local music shop has the Nektar Impact LX61 on sale for $200 AUD and it looks great to me. I'm finally getting around to replacing my Edirol PCR M80 which at last count has 8 keys not working. I have a Korg SV1 for my 'proper' piano parts but need a new desktop midi controller. 
I'm very interested in how the controls integrate with Logic X- specifically the transport, faders, opening instances of Kontakt, scrolling through presets, inserts etc. I saw a youtube video that claimed Nektar were working on their Logic X integration? 
Very interested in how @scottweber is finding it after a few weeks of putting it through its paces and any other thoughts.
Thanks!


----------



## NewAndImprov (Jun 30, 2014)

I have an original Axiom 61 that survived about 3 years on the road, and about 4 years of local gigging and is still going strong. I broke a few faders on it, but I recently bought a non-working 61 off of craigslist for $40, and switched the fader band boards. I've certainly gotten my money's worth out of it. I kinda like the keyboard feel, especially for clav patches.


----------

